# Electrician jobs



## lizzykaty (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi does anyone know how much you can earn being an electrician before you do your licence? 
Also how long do you have to work before you can apply for your licence? 
Perth area.
Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

lizzykaty said:


> Hi does anyone know how much you can earn being an electrician before you do your licence?
> Also how long do you have to work before you can apply for your licence?
> Perth area.
> Thanks


An unlicensed electrician will earn nothing - but be in big trouble!

Have you done an electric trade in the UK?
Then you can do a course to get up to speed with Australian electric wiring rules and then sit the test....recognition of prior learning.

If not - then get an apprenticeship for 4 (?) years and study hard for the licence - you can work under supervision while you are training.

Good luck


----------



## lizzykaty (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, fully licenced in the uk, from what I understand you can do the course and exam in the uk and then u have to work with someone and fill in a log book for so long. Was looking to see if we could afford to live whilst waiting to get the licence?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

lizzykaty said:


> Hi, fully licenced in the uk, from what I understand you can do the course and exam in the uk and then u have to work with someone and fill in a log book for so long. Was looking to see if we could afford to live whilst waiting to get the licence?


Maybe email some of the bigger labour hire places for more information on electrical work while waiting for your licence....?
Or contact some local electrical businesses....?
Get some feedback on your potential income as an electrician requiring compliance supervision.

I would guess that you would earn a reasonable wage as a non licensed electrical worker.....the hard part would be to get the right job that would allow you to work....maybe be an offsider until licensed.

Good luck.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I keep reading there are many electricians jobs in the mining industry - is this still the case?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Editor said:


> I keep reading there are many electricians jobs in the mining industry - is this still the case?


You need specific skills, experience and an Australian electrical licence for that.....and the contracts are not being renewed for some East Coast coal sparkies...they will take the work in WA.


----------

